# Smoked Cheese Rest



## woodman3 (Nov 30, 2015)

I just read on Facebook someone smoked some cheese.  He stated he was going to let it rest for 30 days.  What would the purpose of the rest for smoked cheese.  Thought I would ask the experts.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 30, 2015)

To let the smoke flavor mellow.    Cheese takes on smoke easy.    If tasted rignt out if the smoker, bad flavor.    

All thou some members here have been testing different ways of smoking cheese with good results right out of the smoker.


----------



## woodman3 (Nov 30, 2015)

I planned on doing some this weekend but ended up working most of it.  This is good information.  I have smoked some in the past.  We would eat it the next day.   Are there tutorials on here with tips on smoking cheese?


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 30, 2015)

Yup.   Use the search bar.    Lots of cheese posts.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 1, 2015)

I have smoked cheese that has been aging in my fridge for over three years.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/152737/15-pounds-and-thats-a-wrap

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129181/oh-cheesus

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131484/cheeesus-and-nuts-18-amnts-q-view

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/151163/oh-sweet-cheesus-and-eggs

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view


----------



## woodman3 (Dec 3, 2015)

I read not to smoke cheese below 35°.   What is the reason for this?


----------



## link (Dec 3, 2015)

I love to smoke cheese and always let it sit for min 2 months before I open any (just how I like it). I am just about out and need to get some going.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## oregon smoker (Dec 8, 2015)

my cheeses have a longer rest due to having a stock pile always replenishing and some has been stored as long as 3-5 years in the deep cooler. the standard toss on the burger or shred into something has usually been resting 6 months to a year. the older varieties are the ones that get consumed while you sit with refreshments etc. the longer the rest the better it is in my opinion.

OS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 8, 2015)

woodman3 said:


> I read not to smoke cheese below 35°. What is the reason for this?


The texture of cheese will begin to change when frozen.  You will find those who are not concerned about this and feel that cheese should be frozen.  One thing about freezing cheese though is the fact that the harder the cheese the less change in texture.  IMO, cheese should never be frozen, but that's just me.
​

Some can eat cheese right out of the smoker while others may have to let it rest not only to age which is wonderful, but to diminish the bitter taste.  It mostly depends on how the smoke was applied.

T


----------

